# A3/S3 in USA????



## RAW VR6 (Jul 11, 2000)

I always loved the Audi A3/S3 since the first time I saw it in Europe on vacation a few years ago. I was wondering if this car is available in USA and how much for it? If not how come? Doesn't Audi notice that there is a market for this car in the USA.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: A3/S3 in USA???? (RAW VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I always loved the Audi A3/S3 since the first time I saw it in Europe on vacation a few years ago. I was wondering if this car is available in USA and how much for it? If not how come? Doesn't Audi notice that there is a market for this car in the USA.







[HR][/HR]​No, the current generation is not available in the US or Canada, mostly due to the reason that there was no market for the car. Hatch-backs seem to be slowly getting "hip" again though, and apparently we're getting the new A3.


----------

